# Job's confirms ipad international launch dates



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://www.maclife.com/article/news/jobs_confirms_simultaneious_ipad_international_launch_may_viaemail

Emails were sent by two European customers to Jobs, inquiring just when the iPad might be released internationally. Reportedly, the first email read, "Will there also be 3G models of the iPad released worldwide on the end of may or only the Wi-Fi models? Would be nice to know. Can't wait." And how did Jobs respond? "Both models will be released at the end of May. Sorry for the delay."

Steve's response to the second question, which pretty much was made of the same subject matter, was "Yes."

International iPad shipments had been delayed for a month, as the laws of supply and demand have certainly taken hold. Pre-orders are slated to start on May 10th. The above email is the first confirmation that the WiFi and 3G versions of the iPad will be shipping out simultaneously.

For those playing the home game, this is the second time this week, that supposed personal emails from Jobs have reached customers.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait.  Here in Canada, we've been looking for American friends who might visit and bring us one.


----------

